# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to the Forum, Self taught on Excel

## 1crazycajun

Hello to all ,

I've been using Excell pretty much in the last few years but I still have lots to learn and not much time left to do it in due to old age setting in lol.

I am a Female, Age 51 and risings. In a Relationship with a wonderful man. 
I like computers of course , graphic design ( learned by searching ). 
I enjoy cooking real home down cajun food. Yes I am 500% Cajun.
I play a mean game of pool, I play to win always.
I enjoy meeting and learning from all types of people. And I hope that I can learn much more from this forum.

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.
Hope you enjoy. We also like to learn from you. 
thanks for joining.

----------


## Cutter

Hey, since when is 51 "old age setting in"????  I passed that mark 9 years ago, so that makes me....let's see....carry the 1......um.......older!

Enjoy your membership!  :Smilie:

----------


## 1crazycajun

> Hey, since when is 51 "old age setting in"????  I passed that mark 9 years ago, so that makes me....let's see....carry the 1......um.......older!
> 
> Enjoy your membership!



Rotflmao,,, Yep it sure does.............. Thanks



Still Laughing

----------

